# Greenstop 24 - A Warning!



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, not so much a warning, but more of some advice.

We purchased this because we loved the French Passion - and the Passion is great, everywhere we stayed were warm, welcoming and easy to find.

Greenstop, however, was a different story. We visited around 10 stops in October/November and they fell into one of the following categories: 

Closed - Usually after a trek up a very narrow track (on two occasions) with nowhere to just park up nearby and a long reverse to get out (although thankfully no reversing judder experienced!)

Full - There is a sticker stuck over the guide saying 'There is no need to phone because the language barrier is too great' - well, this was obviously just put on there and not communicated to the hosts because a number of the places we went to were full. Although we weren't turned away it was nether the less awkward.

Or - best of all - didn't even know they were in the guide! We stayed with one family, all three generations of which were there, and were very confused to see a camper turn up at their farm. The young girl asked me in English 'Why do you want to stay here!?' and they were all shocked to find a picture of their farm in the book! They were however very hospitable.

It was at this farm I discovered how Greenstop came about... there is a local produce fair in Italy where people travel all over to show their goods - at this event a guy went round with a clipboard getting people to sign up to the scheme to allow campers to turn up. This wasn't very well communicated and some farms haven't heard anything since. We just happened to be the first camper to turn up at this farm!

There were however a few which were fantastic - great wine, food and views. If anyone is interested I'll happily list the specific sites we've had these experiences on! 

One in particular was a massive vinyard and when we turned up and asked if we could stay, the host went into out building and flicked a switch - the field next to us lit up and was a fully fledged campsite! We were the only person there and had access to free hard standing, mains water, waste and.... a toilet block! Needless to say, plenty of wine was purchased from here! 

I don't want to put anyone off Italy or the book - I just want to say - be prepared!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Addie said:


> I don't want to put anyone off Italy or the book - I just want to say - be prepared!


That's fair enough Addie, and if we were touring Italy, we'd be grateful for that info.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Greenstop 24*

 Buon giorno Addie, and thanks for the information. Must say I had never heard of Greenstop 24.
The parallel scheme in Italy to France Passion is actually 'Fattore Amico' and it sounds to me like this Greenstop 24 is somebody setting up a rival firm. Ah well, plenty of competittion can't be a bad thing. Must say many rural areas are catching on to how valuable motorhomers can be to them.
www.fattoreamico.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Greenstop is listed on Vicarious Books - when we planned our trip there wasn't enough time to order the Fattore Amico as it comes from Italy and quotes a couple of weeks for arrival.

http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=4&sc_id=0&p_id=79

I'll rake out the info.


----------



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Addie,

Information on green flag stops you visited would be most appreciated.

all the best

Pete


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Wow that's very good to know. We purchased the book last year but only used it once. Our experience was fine, we were camped outside the local co op and everyone was very nice. Planning to head back to Italy this year so would be very interested in your list of positive experiences!!

Many thanks

Arizona


----------

